# MySQL++ kompilieren für Dev-C++ unter Windows



## Joschau (31. Dezember 2003)

Ich bekomme die C++ API MySQL++ nicht kompiliert...bin offenbar effektiv zu blöd, das zu verstehen ((

Also ich habe folgendes: 

Win98 mit Dev-C++ Version 4.9.8.0

Ferner habe ich CygWin oder auch MSys zur Verfügung, falls es benötigt wird  ;-)

Runtergeladen habe ich mir die SourceCode-Datei von MySQL++, diese habe ich entpackt.

Kan mal bitte jemand versuchen, einem Dummy zu erklären, was ich jetzt tun muss, damit ich die API unter Windows mit Dev-C++ nutzen kann? Wenn´s geht, in ganz, ganz kleinen Schritten...

Danke im Voraus!


----------



## Konstantin Gross (2. Januar 2004)

Schau mal hier da wird einem schnell geholfen


----------



## Sanic (11. Januar 2004)

Hallo,
ich benutze auch devcpp unter Windows und möchte mysql++ zum Laufen bewegen.

Leider finde ich im Manual zu mysql++ lediglich Tutorials und generell Worte zu mysql, aber nicht wie ich den mysql++ treiber implementieren kann.

Ein Problem ist wohl auch, dass in dem Source File von mysql++ alles über Makefiles gemacht wird, das beherrscht windows dann doch nicht 
Vielen Dank für jede weitere Hilfe.


----------



## chibisuke (11. Januar 2004)

natürlich beherscht windows makefiles..

VC++ benutzt NMAKE
und alle anderen benutzen MAKE

Mingw32 z.B. ...


----------



## Sanic (11. Januar 2004)

Ich habe gerade einmal in mein bin/ Verzeichnis von devcpp geschaut, da gibt es sogar eine make Executable.
Ich habe diese File mal in das Verzeichnis von den mysql sourcen kopiert, dann gibt es aber folgendes aus:


```
C:\mysql>make
make: *** No targets specified and no makefile found.  Stop.
```

Bei einem make all kommt folgendes:


```
C:\mysql>make all
make: *** No rule to make target `all'.  Stop.
```

Aus der README ist aber ersichtlich, dass das Makefile erst nach "configure" richtig vorhanden ist.

Was kann man denn zum ausführen von configure bei Windows benutzen ?


----------



## chibisuke (11. Januar 2004)

ich nehme mal an du wirst dort eine makefile.win32 oder sowas finden...

außerdem, wenn du make kopierst das bringt nix sondern du musst die path umgebungsvariable setzten,..

den syntax lautet:
make -f <makefilename> <parameter>


----------



## Sanic (11. Januar 2004)

danke, ich hab jetzt einfach, um die mysql ansteuerung generell nutzen zu können folgendes paket installiert:

http://www.crusaderky.altervista.org/downloads/KY-MinGW/MySQL-4.0.16.DevPak

Funktioniert wunderbar


----------



## Joschau (11. Januar 2004)

Ich komme an den Download nicht ran...werde immer zu altervista.org weitergeleitet..

Hast Du vielleicht noch einen anderen Link?


----------



## Sanic (12. Januar 2004)

Ich kann dir das Paket nachher mal uppen, wenn ich zuhause bin.
Ich editiere dann den Link hier rein.

/edit:

Ich hoffe es geht:

http://www.mind-solution.de/MySQL-4.0.16.DevPak

Viel Spaß!


----------



## Joschau (12. Januar 2004)

Super! Danke!


----------



## KeiWaran (14. Juli 2004)

tu das in google suchen: filetype:devpak mysql

wenn du das devpack installiert hast dann findest du im examples von devcpp ein beispiel.


----------

